# DIY track adapter for router



## DKL (Sep 2, 2020)

I have the makita track saw with tracks in both 55 and 110 in. lengths. My router is a Bosch 1617, although I also have a Porter Cable that's currently living in a table.

What I'd like to do is make a track adapter for either router out of wood or plastic. Was thinking maybe with careful measurements, I could produce something with a DADO.

Anyone done something like this? Any tips?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 28, 2020)

I have the dewalt track saw and want to do the same.
I picked up the dewalt router attachment and I am going to modify it to fit my 1617


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

if this is all your looking for, then yes, it would be very easy
buy a 3/8x12x12 sheet of HDPE and dado or route a slot and screw it on the router











looks like you can buy a 3/8x12x24 for $13, shipping might eat you up but look local
1/2" thick might suit your needs better, no idea


----------

